# R32 GTR 530bhp+ built engine transplant



## jabran200 (Sep 5, 2005)

Time I started a thread I guess.

Carnage shots
Don't know what happened, I came back to my car after I parked it and found it like this:nervous::sadwavey:



















In its former glory


















The logical thing to do whilst waiting for the insurance to get sorted was to buy another one 










Engine bay








Only mods are the blitz induction kits, desrestrict boost to 1 bar and mines ecu and exhaust System.

Since insurance was paying out we decided to change the engine over from the silver car since no one wanted it for a few hundred more then a stock engine??

Anyway took the engine out a couple of days ago.









wasn't too bad being the first time we did it, getting the engine out of the black should be much faster now.

Engine out, beatiful exedy twinplate clutch.


















Took some pictures of the internals while I was at it (have some more but the quality wasn't that good)

Mines cams









HKS cam pulleys










Splitfire Coils










HKS Head studs











Yokohoma Autgallery Gearbox out as well to go in the black GTR.










Today I took the fcon and gauge wiring out etc from the silver car.

Stock Ecu










Fcon gold + map sensor and harness










HKS EVC IV ( I think)










Gauges 









Oh BTW what are these connectors for on the FCON harness










O.k so they are for the Graphic control computer? So rather then getting a full remap I could get this set up to fine tune the car a bit on rollers as it used to be quite a bit rich. (all the tuners say they have to wipe the current which I don't like since HKS Kyusyu mapped it)

Tomorrow the engine will come out the black car and god willing the Built engine will go in and be ready for wiring setup etc on monday.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Some good mods you have there! Did a drifting attempt go horribly wrong to the silver one?
Also how can you tell it is an YAG box? Are there any markings on the outside as i'd like to know if i have one in my 32!

Looking forward to the updates.


----------



## jabran200 (Sep 5, 2005)

No nothing as exciting as that I'm afraid. We were driving down the M1 near J6/5 in the third lane (far right) and someone decided they would like to pull an inch in front of me whilst they were crawling at below 40 in the middle lane. My brother braked and tried to save the car infront but lost control swung into the middle lane and totalled a micra (hence the roundish shape in the passengers rear quarter) and the car got flung into the side barriers. The worst bit is the person who pulled out drove away and probabbly never even realised what they had caused.:sadwavey:

You can't tell if it is AYG from the outside because they build it on your original box or on an exchange basis. But AYG warn you they crunch from 2-3 and 3rd to 4th which will give you an indication, As I thought the synchros were gone on mines at first. Feels different to a stock box as well.

At the garage right now taking the engine out of the black, got everything almost disconnected and just about ready to take the engine and gearbox out. My brothes lost the wheel lock key so hes gone to look for that. 

That starter motor really is a pain, got it off though from underneath with a small ratchet spanner and donation of foreram skin and hair.


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

Sweet Jesus mate! It looks like it was rolled off a cliff!

poor bastard... 

Good luck on the new project. are they letting you keep the trashed shell?


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

Holy sh*t dude as long as you guys are ok man that was a nice looking 32  

good luck wth the new car


----------



## jabran200 (Sep 5, 2005)

We had to run out the car from the m1 fast lane to the hard shoulder in moving traffic lol. Not a scratch on us. 

Got some more work done yesterday

Removing stuff for engine to come out.









Gearbox out.










Had to fight a lot with this, for some reason the gearbox wouldn't realease without taking that clutch fork thing. The AYG box was apull type i think and cam out with no hassle in 1 hr this took a bit longer.

Empty Engine bay.










Done for the day, Next sunday should see the engine and gearbox ready for finishing wiring etc and checks.


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Excellent stuff,keep em coming.


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

ooooooooooo sexy Ferrari in the back there lol


----------



## jabran200 (Sep 5, 2005)

lol how can you tell its sexy Unfortunately its a customers car (broken driveshaft).


----------



## jabran200 (Sep 5, 2005)

By the way we want to change the front diff oil, gearbox oil. 

Can anyone recommend a good diff and gearbox oil? Dont want oils that will cause nasty sounds though. Gotta order it before coming sunday though as engine is going back in and we are gonna want to test run it first to see everything is in check.


----------



## jabran200 (Sep 5, 2005)

small update. The dump valve took some damage in the crash so done some repairing to it today.

The nipple for the vacuum the one at the top had bent 90 degrees so it was removed cut where it was straight and hammered back in place, it is a bit shorter now but it seals well and just enough space for the vac pipe. Give it a good clean inside and sealed the diaphram back with some silicone.

as it stands now.










gonna snad blast it sometime or paint it.

I am right in thinking that the top vacuum pipe goes to the inlet and the second to the turbo vac feed to help it open?


----------



## jabran200 (Sep 5, 2005)

A bit of sand blasting to clean all the junk off and give a nice finish.



















Looks much better now, may even throw a lick of silver paint on it or try and polish it.


----------



## jabran200 (Sep 5, 2005)

Finally got the engine and gearbox in yesterday.

Fitted most of the mechanical parts only drivers driveshaft left and a few bits and bobs as well as a fair bit of wiring.

Engine in









took some pictures of a few other bits

Mines elbows









Are these uprated bushes for the gearbox subframe? Looks like it as the stock ones are rubber from the black car. The aluminium ones came off the silver car.










Should have some more stuff done today with wiring and gauges.

The engine + gearbox we removed will be for sale shortly (as well as some other bits and bobs, gauges, sandwhich plates etc) as soon as we get the car running incase we need something from it.

Thanks for looking

Jabran


----------



## JDMGTR (Aug 8, 2008)

Whoa man, your car looks trashed. Any Chassis damage? Good to know you have big plans. I look forward to reading up on the build!

Regards.


----------



## jabran200 (Sep 5, 2005)

yeh it was damaged pretty bad, chassis is twisted and bent all round. Not slavagable to any degree tbh apart from scrap and taking off what we can.


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

jabran200 said:


> yeh it was damaged pretty bad, chassis is twisted and bent all round. Not slavagable to any degree tbh apart from scrap and taking off what we can.


If you decide to sel the trunk and GTR wing (looked un-touched, could be wrong) let me know I might be able to buy it.


----------



## jabran200 (Sep 5, 2005)

The boot is gonna go on the black as it has had a rear shunt so we are just gonna replace boots and respray. There will be s spare spoiler though.


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

:smokin:


----------

